# Asistencia en diseño y confección de amplificador



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 22, 2016)

Estoy en la construcción de un amplificador de guitarra y ando con varias dudas al respecto. Comencé plasmando algunas en el arenero, pero decidí dedicarle un tema ya que creo que va a salir un bonito y rendidor engendro. Además me gusta ir haciendo registros fotográficos y esquemáticos por si alguien quiere copiarlo, plagiarlo, publicarlo, o lo que sea.

Agradezco la ayuda que cualquiera de los colegas del foro me pueda dar con las consultas que tengo a fin de llevar a buen puerto el proyecto. 

La primera es respecto a la fuente: ¿Hay algún error en el esquema propuesto? De ser así ¿cómo podría corregirse? Ignorar el valor de los fusibles, será el que corresponda, pero eso más adelante. Me preocupa más que nada que los Zener cumplan su función ¿Lo harán?


Desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 22, 2016)

Creo que la alimentación del previo no te va a funcionar:
Si tienes un trafo de 12+12 al rectificar son aproximadamente 16 voltios, 12X1,4142.
El zenner de 15 voltios (para regular el previo) en serie con una resistencia de 680 ohmnios no va trabajar bien , creo, manejando sólo un voltio de más.
Un saludo.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 22, 2016)

En un diseño que publique use 120Ohm para esa resistencia en los Zener además de muuucha capacitancia  creo que quizá demasiada  creo que debería darle otra revisión a mi circuito, pero cuando usaba un regulador de voltaje tenia un zumbido detestable, solo cuando cambie por zener se volvió mas silencioso.


----------



## crimson (Mar 22, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ...Me preocupa más que nada que los Zener cumplan su función ¿Lo harán?. ...



Hola Juan, para diseñar un regulador a Zener tenés que ver qué corriente te consume el preamplificador. Veamos un ejemplo paso a paso:

Aquí tenemos una fuente de 12V y un zener de 9V1. Resulta que para que el zener funcione bien, debe tener circulando siempre una corriente de, mínimo, 20mA. Así que para lograr eso tenés que ponerle una resistencia de: R= E / I  = (12-9,1) / 0,02  = 2,9V / 0,02A = 145 ohm. Esta es la resistencia mínima para mantener el zener en funcionamiento. A ésta tenés que agregarle la corriente que toma el preamplificador, supongamos otros 20mA:

En este caso R= E / I  =  2,9V / 0,04A = 72,5 ohm. Bien, con esta resistencia te asegurás que el zener funcione, que tenga su corriente y a su vez haya corriente para el preamplificador sin perder regulación. Ahora vamos al último punto, que es la disipación del zener. Hay que tomarla para el caso más desfavorable, este es, con los 40mA pasando por el zener, en caso de desconexión del preamplificador.

En este caso sería P= ExI  = 9V1 x 0,04A  = 0,364W. Uno de 1/2W funcionaría, pero por seguridad le ponemos uno de 1W y listo.
Saludos C


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2016)

Hola

De C5 y C6 baja el valor a 1µF.
C7 no es necesario. 
Los zener NO los necesitas si usas los TL0xx para preamplificar
Con 2 resistencias de 390 suficiente.
Me gusta los fusibles después de los capacitores 

80% funcional


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 22, 2016)

Fijate si te sirve esta planilla que hice hace algún tiempo: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dora-regulador-diodo-zener-109896/#post877203

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 22, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Me gusta los fusibles después de los capacitores


Si los pones antes se vuelan cuando subes el interruptor  y asi fue como se quemo el de mi multímetro cuando intente medir corriente, tenia un capacitor demasiado grande del otro lado :cabezon:


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 22, 2016)

Yo no uso ni regulador de voltaje, ni regulador con zener, lo mando directo de una fuente dual la cual trabaja con un transformador "aparte" del transformador del amplificador, y de voltaje de salida AC bajo.

Porque asi? De esta forma se independizan estas fuentes minimizando los ruidos, con un buen filtraje funciona bien.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Guau! Muchachos, me re ayudaron. Muchas gracias 

Seguí las lecciones de Crimson y llegué a lo siguiente: la fuente va a entregar unos 12V - 0,7V = 11,3V luego de los diodos y al filtrarse 11,3V x 1,41 = 15,933 V

Simulé el pre y consume 66mA (en los simuladores los chanchos vuelan ). Revisé el datasheet del 1N4744A y la Iz es de 17 mA. Entre ambos son 83mA. Por lo tanto calculé la resistencia como me dijo el compañero carmesí:

R = E / I => R = 15,933V / 0,083A => R = 191,96 Ohm 
Así que sería una resistencia de 180 Ohm (redondeo para abajo)

Respecto a la potencia multipliqué el voltaje del zener por el consumo:

P =E x I => P = 15V x 0,083A => P = 1,245W
Por lo que resistencias de 2 Watt andarían piola 

¿He hecho bien las cuentas o cometí algún error? Así voy aprendiendo la matemática del asunto... 

Ferchito querido: evalué la posibilidad de otro trafito. Había escuchado que eso evitaba ruidos. Pero la realidad es que estoy en plan económico (ya con el parlante me sacudieron  ) y nunca armé un regulador con zeners, así que quise probar. *Pero* si todos estan de acuerdo en que es más conveniente podría tratar de conseguir un trafo 12+12 de poco amperaje... aunque no sé si justifica.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2016)

Usar otro transformador para alimentar el pre trae muchas ventajas, no creo que el costo del transformador justifique no usarlo, los ruidos y auto-oscilaciones que evitarías no tiene precio.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Acabo de encontrar uno que había sido rescatado de una mezcladora de audio 

12+12 0,5A  Resuelto sin un centavo  Las ventajas del cirujeo 

Igual quedo abierto a más sugerencias.

Vamos con otro tema: el amp posee función de St-By y Mute ambas accionadas simultáneamente.


Lo que no me termina de quedar claro es si se puede conectar directo a V+ o es obligatorio incorporarle un interruptor (puede tener sus ventajas, como también puede ser aburrido...)

Si capté algo bien sería posible varíar el tiempo de accionamiento según los caps de 22µF (¿pueden ser de 16V?  ¿O estarían muy justos?)

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2016)

Te puede servir para generar un delay en el encendido y evitar el pum de los bafles.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Te puede servir para generar un delay en el encendido y evitar el pum de los bafles.



Sé que es para eso, pero...
¿Con interruptor o directo a Amp(+)? ¿O con algún cap aparte que le de voltaje lentamente?

Por cierto, ya hice las modificaciones para dos fuentes y me quedo algo ultra-capacitivo 


Desde que quite la alimentación hasta que se apague van a pasar unos días


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2016)

jajajaja, si es seguro que te servirá de ups.
Colocale resistencias de drenaje asi no tenes ese problema


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Los LED indicadores de los fusibles se van a encargar de eso  además del del pre


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2016)

No creo que esa carga te descargue la fuente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 23, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Te puede servir para generar un delay en el encendido y evitar el pum de los bafles.



Con este tipo de amplificadores de ST no existe el problema del click y del pop al encendido, son extremadamente silenciosos que uno se aterra de esa caracteristica.

Por lo menos así se comportan cuando están trabajando en modo simple, si se conectan en puente habría que ensayar si funcionan igual.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Me parece que mejor voy por lo seguro: interruptor de perilia y ia, po 

¿Cuanta más carga hace falta poner para vaciar unos caps?  Estamos hablando de unos tristes LED´s... y de una etapa y un previo. ¿O le pongo unas resistencia de 1M? 

Me parece que con poner un LED de Amp(+) (o sea, luego del fusible) con su resistencia limitadora a GND, y hago lo mismo para Amp(-), obtengo no solo un drenaje sino indicadores del estado de los fusibles individuales.

Para el pre directo entre la rama + y la - con resistencia de cada lado. En el simulador funko.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 23, 2016)

> P =E x I => P = 15V x 0,083A => P = 1,245W
> Por lo que resistencias de 2 Watt andarían piola


Pero esa es la potencia del Zener. No se por que dices que la Iz es 17mA, el 1N4744A soporta 61mA, y es la corriente que fluirá por el circuito, lo que demande el preamplificador se lo restara al consumo del zener y este solo absorberá el excedente cuando el preamplificador no demande la corriente.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Tenés razón Nuyel. Me he confundido con la explicación que me dió Crimson y lo que calculé fué la potencia del Zener, no de la resistencia. Respecto a Iz = 17mA es lo que decía en el datasheet como corriente mínima para que el Zener funcione. O capaz que también entendí cualquiera 

Otra consulta que fué un engorro en mi proyecto anterior: ventilación para los disipadores ¿Cómo evito que meta ruido de forma prolija? En su momento lo solucioné ensayando resistencias en paralelo y serie de varios valores con caps y alto rollo 

¿Qué haría un *profesional*?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 23, 2016)

Usar una alimentación aparte para el ventilador, que no tenga que ver con la alimentación del amplificador y del preamplificador, usar filtro de linea LC para evitar que meta ruido el ventilador via AC


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

¿Otro trafo?   viable

Entonces en vez de un *profesional* ¿qué haría un *semi-profesional*?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2016)

No sé qué haría un profesional, semi-profesional o vaya a saber quién .

Todo depende de qué es lo que busquen... .

Sencillamente, te puedo decir qué es lo que personalmente yo haría y, dejaría a tu cuenta y criterio sacar conclusiones .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...metricas-audio-influencia-entre-ramas-127555/

Fijate si te sirven mis razones de hacerlo.

Saludos

PD: la idea es obtener un punto de referencia (0 V) totalmente limpio, de modo de suprimir al máximo incidencias interetapas.

PD2: pegate una leída de más o menos aquí en adelante https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-ocho-canales-109738/#post873211 que creo te va a ser bastante revelador el porqué de hacerlo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 23, 2016)

Yo me referia a usar un ventilador AC


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

Gracias Diego por el enlace. Muy interesante, aunque no tenga mucha experiencia en osciloscopios y me cueste un poco su lectura se aprecia como siempre de tu parte un excelente método científico. Prometo tratar de leerlo un par de veces más hasta poder entender bien la diferencia. Pero te confieso que los materiales ya los tengo entre ellos el trafo y obviamente es de 3 cables en el secundario. Desconocía la existencia de transformadores con ¿doble secundario? 



Ferchito dijo:


> Yo me referia a usar un ventilador AC



Ah! Ahí cache 

No, estaba pensando en dos coolers de PC pa´soplarle a estos disipadores:

El lado que muestro como referencia es de 10cm exactos

Diego: ahí comprendí (no a partir de los oscilogramas, sino más por la lectura ). Entendido que una rama afecta a la otra en el transformador clásico de tres terminales. Esto me puso a pensar:

¿Los 0V del Amp y los 0V del pre NO se deben juntar?  ¿O es indistinto?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2016)

¿Pudiste leer el segundo enlace que te puse? Es el de PD2, después de una edición tardía .

Fijate que en ese thread hay un caso de cómo se modificó un trafito como el que ya disponés.

Por si querés renegar un poquito más... 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 23, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Pudiste leer el segundo enlace que te puse? Es el de PD2, después de una edición tardía .
> 
> Fijate que en ese thread hay un caso de cómo se modificó un trafito como el que ya disponés.
> 
> ...




Ahí estuve viendo el PD2. Realmente revelador. 

La verdad que no me dá para rebobinar. Soy medio vagoneta y tengo kuiqui de que se me raye el esmalte o alguna macana 

Mirá... voy a negociar con vos, por que si no me vas a volver loco 

Tengo otro trafito de 6-0-6 250mA.  La verdad me parece que ya es mucho trafo para un ampli, pero bueno... Semi- profesional? 

PD: Aún no me has dicho si mezclo o no los neutros del pre y del amp o los mantengo separados. Por lo que yo entendí, no debería. Pero en ése caso la señal... ¿que onda?  ¿Pasa directo del pre al amp? ¿Y có queda referenciada... a qué?


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 24, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> PD: Aún no me has dicho si mezclo o no los neutros del pre y del amp o los mantengo separados. Por lo que yo entendí, no debería. Pero en ése caso la señal... ¿que onda?  ¿Pasa directo del pre al amp? ¿Y có queda referenciada... a qué?



separa todas las masas, ya el pre se encargar de unificar la masa del pre + la masa de la señal, a la salida del pre tendrás las masas unificadas, luego al conectar la señal del pre al ampli estarás uniendo masas nuevamente, en este caso la masa del pre + la del ampli, si unes todas las masas como se te sea posible crearas un bucle de masa que es igual a ruido insoportable. si el gabinete o chasis es metalico coloca un unico cable de la masa del ampli al chasis, muy importante es que ningun rca, potenciometro, jack o lo que sea que pueda mandar masa al chasis este conectado a el o sea que los rca, potenciometros etc deben quedar aislados del chasis, las masa deben de salir de un unico punto, se llama conexion en estrella.
leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 24, 2016)

Juan, no confundas el neutro con la tierra. Cuando hablas de fase y neutro te refieres a AC, cuando hablas de positivo, negativo, masa o tierra estas refiriendo a DC, igualmente en AC y DC existe el potencial de tierra que se debe mantener en ambos circuitos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2016)

En la opción de secundario con 4 terminales ó, mejor aún, en la opción de dos transformadores con secundario simple cada uno y, teniendo presente que en cualquiera de esas dos variantes conectes los puentes rectificadores y los filtros como indiqué y, manteniendo todas las conexiones que vayan a 0 V a un único punto físico común, no creo tengas ningún problema de ruido.

Cuando he implementado ese esquema, jamás he tenido problemas de ruido de ningún tipo. En los casos en que he podido medir algo con el osciloscopio, este ruido era ínfimo y cercano al piso de medición del instrumento. Lo más interesante de todo fué que la forma del ruido no era representativa de un espectro complejo, sino de uno más bien simple (es decir, con poco contenido espectral de alta frecuencia), indicando un menor ensuciamiento del centro de estrella en las frecuencias donde los circuitos pierden, por lo general, efectividad de rechazo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 24, 2016)

Buen día, Foro querido. 

A ver... por lo que entendí hasta el momento el truco pasa simplemente por reducir tanto como sea posible la resistencia de los 0V tanto del pre como del amp, y estos deben unirse en un único punto físico común. 

Como la intención es hacer un único PCB con fuentes, pre y amp pregunto lo siguiente : ¿No hago una gran pista de GND que recorre toda la placa y rellena los sectores vacíos de esta a fin de llevar cualquier ruido a descargarse en GND?

¿Los potenciómetros no deben tener las carcasas a GND también para reducir más aún el ruido?

¿Qué pasa con el GND de la señal, normalmente el apantallado de un coaxial?



No! Ya entendí! Hago una única pista de GND eso si, pero trato de que todo llegue lo antes posible a esa pista para llegar lo antes posible al GND del tranformador.

Las carcasas de los potenciómetros y el GND de la señal pueden ir todos unidos con un alambre gruesilio que se conecte finalmente también lo más cerca posible del GND del transformador.

¿Es así? 

¿Los chasis de los transformadores y el chasis del equipo (en su mayoría será de madera pero los potenciómetros y el GND de la señal van a ser colocados sobre una placa metálica) también deben llegar a este punto común?


----------



## pppppo (Mar 24, 2016)

Con el frente de metal, al poner la tuerca, quedan conectados los potes a gnd. Si necesito blindar algo de madera, pego papel aluminio con adhesivo de contacto y a gnd con un tornillo y cable.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 24, 2016)

Según se ve ya tienes suficiente información aclaratoria y de forma tutorial, como para empezar con el diseño del esquema y de las PCB para el amplificador, mas adelante sobre la marcha se pueden aclarar mas dudas que surjan eventualmente.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok Ferchito. Estaba por preguntar por la red Snubber para el interruptor principal, pero tenés razón...

Menos miedo/planificación y más acción/trabajo 

Subo el PCB V1.0 del amplificador  y aprovecho para consultar ¿Es poco "elegante" unir las lineas de alimentación con jumpers (gruesos, obvio)? Porque me quedaron cruzadas y no le veo otra vuelta... Si alguien encuentra más detalles o errores agradezco la indicación.


Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## sergiot (Mar 28, 2016)

Sinceramente no me agrada mucho el hacer potencia, pre y fuente en el mismo pcb.

No se si has resuelto lo de la ventilación, pero muchos equipos hi fi no usan ventiladores, una es por el ruido eléctrico, y otra es porque fuerza el ingreso de aire con tierra.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 28, 2016)

Tienen que quedar tan separados los TDA? Los veo muy distantes, tambien veo varias pistas con dobleces en angulos de 90 grados


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 29, 2016)

Bueno, he realizado cambios al PCB. Siguiendo el consejo de Sergio voy a hacer placas separadas (otra vez a luchar con cables  ). Es verdad que los TDA están distanciados, pero eso es debido al tamaño de los disipadores. Lo mejor que logré hasta el momento es esto:




Igual hay un jumper horrible que no pude evitar para darle continuidad a la pista +  Tendré que poner un flor de cable allí

También es la primera vez que diseño un PCB usando el relleno de cobre como GND ¿Es correcto hacer esto? La entrada de señal está del lado de la izquierda abajo.

Aprovecho para preguntar: ¿Alguien puede darme algunos tips, es decir, cuáles son las buenas prácticas a la hora de diseñar un PCB? Como para no seguir mandandomé macanas.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2016)

Hay muchas cosas que salen de la practica y propio del circuito, algunas cosas fundamentales son que la entra de baja señal esté alejada de las salidas de potencia, la calidad del impreso a utilizar es fundamental también, muchos de mala calidad se transforman en conductores a ciertas frecuencias.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 4, 2016)

Buenos días a todos, continúo con el proyecto 

Hice el PCB del EQ stackeado de esp y este es el resultado:


Y aquí con las pistas estañadas y los componentes:



Armé también la PCB del TDA7294. Primero planchado del toner:


Percloruro:


Pistas estañadas y componentes. Los disipadores solo están "presentados":



Así que la cosa se puso interesante 

Solo me queda una duda del punto estrella: si uso dos transformadores (uno para el amp y otro para el pre) ¿Los 0V de AMBOS transformadores van juntos a un único punto estrella? ¿O son dos fuentes independientes cada una con SU punto estrella?

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2016)

NO necesita cooler el TDA7294 déjalo sin ellos. demasiado con los disipadores que le pusiste. (eso si que queden afuera del gabinete ) el pre lo podes alimentar con el mismo transformador. muchas de las potencia que repare los alimentaban con el mismo trasformador y nunca escuche interferencia  (hablando de potencia que usaban el TDA7294)

Saludo


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 4, 2016)

Muchas gracias por el dato, voy a evaluarlo 

¿Pero que hay del punto estrella cuando se usan dos transformadores? ¿Se unifica o  no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el dato, voy a evaluarlo
> 
> ¿Pero que hay del punto estrella cuando se usan dos transformadores? ¿Se unifica o  no?



SI las masas tiene que estar todas unificadas, por eso mismo te decía,, Sabes cuando tenes problemas de pre cuando el trasformador esta al limite y la señal retornan a la fuente... por ejemplo si usas un TDA7294 usas un transformador de 100 vatios. (El famoso. "El led parpadea" que es porque se esta quedando corto el suministro) 

No me acuerdo si el negativo de pre lo tenias que hacer con pistas finas y alejadas o en trasversal a las de potencia... hay me olvide


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 4, 2016)

Y... el transformador anda más o menos por ahí... 120W tiene... es de 12+12 10A. Me parece que sigo en el plan de dos transformadores, pero gracias por resolverme la duda 



SSTC dijo:


> No me acuerdo si el negativo de pre lo tenias que hacer con pistas finas y alejadas o en trasversal a las de potencia... hay me olvide



¿Cómo es eso?

Otra consulta, e importante: Los fusibles. ¿Tienen que ser de 10A o es mucho? Es lo máximo que puede emitir el transformador del amplificador 

¿Y el fusible general estaría bien calculado a continuación?
(12V+12 10 A)  +  (12V+12V 0,5A)
120W + 6W
126W / 220V (tensión de red)
0,57A

¿O sea que de 0,6 o por ahí andamos bien? 

Otra cosa que no me queda clara para nada: ¿Cómo es posible que un bafle abierto evite el cortocircuito acústico?  Eso me está quemando los pelos desde que empecé.

Y es que además sería lo más lógico para la caja, o por lo menos me parece que es más de mi agrado... pero si es inevitable que el aire/sonido salga de atrás y se encuentre con el de adelante en desfase o en contra... ¿Por qué se usa así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Otra cosa que no me queda clara para nada: ¿Cómo es posible que un bafle abierto evite el cortocircuito acústico?  Eso me está quemando los pelos desde que empecé.
> 
> Y es que además sería lo más lógico para la caja, o por lo menos me parece que es más de mi agrado... pero si es inevitable que el aire/sonido salga de atrás y se encuentre con el de adelante en desfase o en contra... ¿Por qué se usa así?


Es que no evita el cortocircuito acustico!!!!
Y este efecto se usa para disminuir la emision de graves de las violas.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 5, 2016)

Y entonces, ¿Qué hay que calcular tanto de la caja?  Si al final va a ser casi como el parlante suelto... 

Bueno, encontré buscando por internet éste modelo de caja para guitarra. A mí me pareció adecuado, o por lo menos se parece a lo que busco. ¿Qué criterio usé para determinar esto?... Supongo que estética y ser un diseño genérico  , ya que no creo que sea para el parlante específico que tengo.



¿Qué opinan los compañeros del foro? ¿Es muy exagerado o esta mas o menos bien? El resultado final es bien bonito si se hace de forma correcta:



Lo único que le cambiaría sería poner el pre del lado del frente y tengo que ver donde puedo alojar las placas y transformadores  ¿Qué opinan? La cosa va progresando. Estoy en la construcción del cajón, que va quedando piola  :



También probé el amplificador con un mp3 siguiendo el post de Fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha y otras yerbas, y por suerte todo anduvo y nada explotó. El bichito suena muy piola y con mucha potencia, pese a estar alimentado con poco voltaje:



La única duda que me surgió fué con respecto al St-By/Mute. Tengo dicho circuito conectado a V+ mediante un interruptor en serie. Al alimentar el amplificador en un primer momento el sistema funciona y el amplificador atenúa como corresponde. Le habilito voltaje al circuito mediante el interruptor y la música suena  Yesss! Pero... lo loco me viene cuando vuelvo a darle al interruptor para que vuelva a atenuar... pero no lo hace  Es como si los capacitores no se descargasen jamás  Lo que hice fué medir con el tester entre el ánodo del 1N4148 y GND y *SOLO CON EL TESTER* los caps comienzan a descargarse lentamente hasta que a los 2,5V más o menos se logra el efecto de atenuado. Si no mido con el tester no se descargan nunca. 

He dejado los diagramas colgados en éste hilo ¿Alguien podría arrojarme un poco de luz al respecto, por favor? La verdad que no encuentro cuál es el error. Las soldaduras están todas OK y no sé qué más puede ser...


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2016)

.





Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ..... La única duda que me surgió fué con respecto al St-By/Mute. Tengo dicho circuito conectado a V+ mediante un interruptor en serie. Al alimentar el amplificador en un primer momento el sistema funciona y el amplificador atenúa como corresponde. Le habilito voltaje al circuito mediante el interruptor y la música suena  Yesss!
> 
> Pero... lo loco me viene cuando vuelvo a darle al interruptor para que vuelva a atenuar... p pero no lo hace  Es como si los capacitores no se descargasen jamás
> 
> Lo que hice fué medir con el tester entre el ánodo del 1N4148 y GND y *SOLO CON EL TESTER* los caps comienzan a descargarse lentamente hasta que a los 2,5V más o menos se logra el efecto de atenuado. Si no mido con el tester no se descargan nunca.  ....


 
El problema que tenes con el STBY / MUTE es que la llave debe ser *inversora* (3 contactos) y no un interruptor (2 contactos) tal como muestra *la datasheet de ST* en la página 10 de 17.

El interruptor no permite que los electrolíticos se descarguen a través de la resistencia en el caso STBY y la resistencia + el diodo en el caso MUTE, prestar atención a la polaridad de dicho diodo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 10, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta JuanKa! 

Ya había solucionado hace un par de horas atrás el problema exactamente como tu describes.

Buenas noticias sobre el engendro: *It´s Alive!*

Probé el pre y arrancó de una, no me dió ningún problema. 

La parte electrónica está concluida y pásó todas las pruebas. 

Solo falta terminar el gabinete.

Así que las últimas 2 consultas:

*1)* ¿Transformador en que posición con respecto a qué? ¿De costado, tengo entendido?

*2)* ¿Hay algún problema con meter las cosas dentro del gabinete mismo del parlante? ¿Afecta de alguna manera el imán del mismo?

Muchísimas gracias a todos por el apoyo brindado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> La parte electrónica está concluida y pásó todas las pruebas.


 
Bien ahí 



> 1) ¿Transformador en que posición con respecto a qué? ¿De costado, tengo entendido?


 
Probá la mejor posición para menor zumbido



> 2) ¿Hay algún problema con meter las cosas dentro del gabinete mismo del parlante? ¿Afecta de alguna manera el imán del mismo?


 
En general no afecta , pero no pegues el imán al transformador


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 24, 2016)

Bueno, hace ya como una semana que concluí el proyecto, pero lo quería ensayar en la sala con la banda antes de dar comentarios 

Pero, primero... las fotos  :




Hubo varios cambios en el diseño que me parece que lo dejaron un poco más bonito  Al final quité las "cornamentas" que tenía en la primer foto de la caja, donde pensaba alojar trafos y placas y todo entró en la caja acústica.

En la vista posterior del trasto se observa que se dejó un poco más grande la parte superior y que se incluyeron refuerzos al interior de la caja. A la izquierda está el conector de fuente AT, pasa por el fusible general ( solo conseguí de 1A  ), y luego por la llave con neón. Al centro una rejilla (rescatada de una vieja mezcladora, así como el tranfo del pre y todo el resto de chapas) donde están sujetos los disipadores con tornillos y tuercas.

El frente esta hecho con malla mosquitero y sujeto al refuerzo interior por medio de bulones, aislado con sellador de silicona. La marca de fantasía está hecha con un stensil y fibrón indeleble. Las patas son de goma para evitar vibraciones. Los esquineros son los que se utilizan en los bordes de las mesas que tienen vidrio encima, para mantenerlo centrado. El asa está robada de otro amplificador (el Roller... total... nunca lo saco a pasear  ). Pintado con convertidor antióxido negro, y una capa de laca al agua pasada con esponja. 


El perillaje esta montado en más chapa de mezcladora vieja y está organizado para tener el amplificador a la derecha de uno. Así, visto desde atrás, se ve a la derecha la entrada (y un espacio extra, ya veré para qué), luego y llendo hacia la izquierda la perilla de mute/play, la perilla de bright/fat, potes de bajos, medios, agudos, ganancia y master.



Circuitería interna y montaje con tornillos sobre la madera. Allí se aprecia el punto estrella hecho con un bulón de bronce soldado a la placa de fuente ( *¿Debo incluir el chasis de los transformadores?* ). Separadores con birome cortada con sierra de calar .

Espero que les guste 

En los ensayos con la banda se comporta muy bien, tiene volumen de sobra, ya veo la diferencia entre los dos woofer 8" que estaba usando y el RE 12" que estoy usando ahora, además de la diferencia entre caja abierta y cerrada.

El dato Freak:
a.La placa del amp está apretada por dos trozos de goma que la comprimen contra los TDA, que están insertos en zócalos de integrado, copiado de la videococacola 
b.Los TDA no están aislados de los disipadores con micas y por lo tanto están conectados con la rejilla trasera a V-. Ya me dió su buena primera patadita de advertencia  Voy a tener que poner las micas 

*Quiero escuchar sus opiniones*


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 24, 2016)

El acabado final del proyecto es muy bien terminado, pero personalmente hubiese preferido que el disipador de calor para los TDA quedara *por afuera* del cajon, es decir que sobresaliera por la parte trasera sin quedar amarrado a la rejilla que intentaste hacer en MDF


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 25, 2016)

Fué algo que no le encontré la vuelta, pero concuerdo contigo.

Vale mencionar que de todos modos los TDA prácticamente *no se calientan para nada*, el que levanta temperatura con ganas, aunque tampoco la locura, es el transformador.

Podría rehacer la pieza trasera de madera y buscar de modificar el montaje...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2016)

Es importante lo que dice Ferchito. El combo que hice para mi hijo tiene los disipadores afuera de la caja, que además es de metal, y cuando ensaya con la banda y pone el ampli casi contra un pared, al rato el ampli comienza a bajar solo el volumen hasta que se apaga (es la protección propia de los TDA2040). Si separa el combo a 15cm de la pared o más, funciona a alto volumen por horas y horas sin ningún drama.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Abr 25, 2016)

Bueno, veré que puedo hacer y les cuento. Gracias por la sugerencia 

EDITO: ¿Qué opinan de colocar un cooler en la parte superior para ayudar a la convección natural del aire y darle un escape?

O sea, parte de la idea de dejar los disipadores dentro era asegurar que no se golpeen durante el transporte o cuando alguien pasa junto al equipo, facilitando también su almacenamiento (por eso también conector de fuente AT, además de que tiene estilo  )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2016)

Para que se banquen los "golpes" de traslado tenés que fijar los disipadores al gabiente, de esa forma no sufren las soldaduras ni el PCB.
Lo del ventilador es un tema.... para los ensayos o vivos puede funcionar, pero si van a grabar... hummmmmmm


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2016)

En esos casos lo que se intenta hacer es acoplar los disipadores a la caja de madera *a traves de otro metal,* como que haga las veces de interface entre los dos materiales para que la capacidad de disipacion de estos no se vea reducida y para que los mismos no vayan a calentar la madera de la caja.

Tambien se puede usar un material aislante, como una cerámica que sea de buena resistencia a la tracción.


----------

